# Something You Didn't Know!!!



## beer-b-q (Jan 7, 2010)

*I TRULY DID NOT KNOW THIS!*



*Las Vegas**     Churches accept gambling chips*

*     THIS MAY COME AS A SURPRISE TO THOSE OF YOU NOT LIVING IN** LAS VEGAS , BUT THERE ARE MORE CATHOLIC CHURCHES     THAN CASINOS.** 

NOT SURPRISINGLY, SOME WORSHIPERS AT SUNDAY     SERVICES WILL GIVE CASINO CHIPS RATHER THAN CASH WHEN THE     BASKET IS PASSED.**SINCE THEY GET CHIPS FROM MANY DIFFERENT CASINOS,  THE     CHURCHES HAVE DEVISED A METHOD TO COLLECT THE OFFERINGS..** 

THE CHURCHES SEND ALL THEIR COLLECTED CHIPS TO A NEARBY FRANCISCAN     MONASTERY FOR SORTING AND THEN THE CHIPS ARE TAKEN TO THE CASINOS OF     ORIGIN AND CASHED IN.*
scroll down

















































* THIS IS DONE BY THE CHIP MONKS**.*




*YOU **   DIDN'T EVEN SEE IT COMING DID YOU? --*
*     GOTCHA!*

*     Now **it's your turn to tag someone else!*
*     Have a great day*


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 7, 2010)

ROFLMAO - good one


----------



## triplebq (Jan 7, 2010)

I just spilled diet coke in my keyboard reading the end ! I mean damn .. lol


----------



## badfrog (Jan 14, 2010)

LMAO!!!


----------



## harper072554 (Jan 16, 2010)

Man I was reading and just thinking about... I go to Catholic... Then I got floored...


----------



## oneshot (Jan 17, 2010)

Paul, yer killin me!!!!!!  ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!


----------

